# Sotto Voce



## Kamyar (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Vaccai method, "Grupetto" lesson ,exercise 10b, It does start by "sotto voce" on first bar.
What does it mean "sotto voce" generally? and how should it be performed on this exercise?

Your helps would be grealy appreciated,

Cheers,


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kamyar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Vaccai method, "Grupetto" lesson ,exercise 10b, It does start by "sotto voce" on first bar.
> What does it mean "sotto voce" generally? and how should it be performed on this exercise?
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sotto_voce


----------



## Kamyar (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you, so it's regarded to "Volume" not "Support"


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes it means literally "below the voice" or softer than normally sung (or with a different emphasis). Sometimes almost a spoken or _parlato_ expression.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Kamyar (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks a lot, George.
By the way..._Parlato_, Is that the same as _Parlando_?

Regards, :tiphat:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I use this when speaking for dramatic effect or even intimidation. Works quite well most of the time, though I'll have to wait until my voice develops a more mature quality for the latter to kick in (say what you will about Kevin Spacey's track record. he was a master of the older bass-baritone soft, sinister growl)


----------

